# Dark Rock Pro 3 und das Asus Maximus VII Hero



## honmax (16. August 2014)

Hey ich habe nächster Zeit vor mir einen neuen Rechner zsm zu bauen . In diesem soll ein i7 4790k auf dem  Asus Maximus VII Hero platz finden , da dieses Board nun nicht die kleinsten Kühlkörper hat , habe ich mich gefragt ob es da mit meinen Favorit dem BQ Dark rock pro 3 Probleme geben könnte abgesehen vom RAM da habe ich mit mit low profile schon angefreundet  .

Also besteht die Gefahr das der Lüfter irgendwie meinetwegen mit den Heatpipes oder sonst irgendwas an die Kühlkörper des Boards stoßen , oder gar sich den Platz rauben ?


----------



## Erok (16. August 2014)

Hi 

Ja der passt wunderbar auf das Board, da brauchst Du keine Angst haben 

Ist nur die Frage, ob Du wirklich auch das Hero benötigst, oder ob es von den Anschlüssen her nicht auch das Ranger sein darf ? Kostet immerhin 20 Euro  weniger und bringt die gleiche Leistung, ausser 2 SATA-Anschlüsse weniger 

Beim RAM kannste auch den 2400er hier nehmen : https://geizhals.de/g-skill-tridentx-dimm-kit-8gb-f3-2400c10d-8gtx-a764626.html

Musst Du halt nur links und rechts jeweils ein kleines Schräubchen lösen, dann kannst Du den Hahnenkamm ohne Beschädigung einfach zur Seite hin abziehen. Bringt sowieso nix der Hahnenkamm, ausser einem Blickfang 

Greetz Erok


----------



## honmax (16. August 2014)

Ja klar könnte es auch das Ranger sein aber beim Hero gibt es für 20 euro mehr das schöne FrontPanel dazu was ja angeblich normal 50€ kosten soll ^^ Welcher Ram ist eig zu empfehlen bei nem VII Hero , i7 4790k und ner r9 290x ? Also wv mhz etc.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Wie sieht denn allgemein deine Zusammenstellung aus?


----------



## Erok (16. August 2014)

Also bei mir läuft der 2400er G.Skill Trident X den ich Dir empfohlen habe mit 2 x Sapphire R9 290 OC Vapor-X im Crossfire und habe keinerlei Probleme damit  Keine Fehler, keine Abstürze etc...

Und das Front-Panel ist ne feine Sache, aber eigentlich völlig sinnfrei  Ich schau da nur noch wegen der Uhrzeit drauf lol 

Greetz Erok


----------



## FTTH (16. August 2014)

Der NH-D15 ist stärker.


----------



## Erok (16. August 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Der NH-D15 ist stärker.


 
Ja, 2 bis 3 Grad stärker und dafür 20 Euro teurer.....

Und wie er im Gegensatz zum Dark Rock Pro 3 optisch wirkt, muss man nicht extra erwähnen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## honmax (16. August 2014)

Okay ja das FrontPanel habe ich mir ja auch schon gedacht , dass es eher einen optischen Wert hat ^^ 
An Threshold mein System sollte später so aussehen : 

CPU : i7 4790k 
Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 3 
RAM : Wird dann der hier genannte werden ^^ 
Board : Asus Maximus VII Hero oder Ranger 
Graka : 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC
Netzteil : BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 650W oder auch 550W wollte eher ein wenig Luft nach oben 
Gehäuse : Corsair 750D


----------



## Erok (16. August 2014)

Hi 

also das 550 Watt DPP 10 reicht mehr als aus  Da hast Du noch genug Luft nach oben  

Von der Asus R9 290x DC II OC rate ich Dir dringend ab, da sie zu heiss wird, und Du sie nicht weiter übertakten kannst. Sie wird nach spätestens 1 Stunde drosseln im Gehäuse, ausser Du  baust genug Lüfter ein um sie kühl zu halten  Die Karte sollte man sich nur dann gönnen, wenn man sie mit einem Wasserkühler ausrüstet, sonst grillst Du sie, vor allem die Spannungswandler werden sehr sehr heiss, und es kann ganz schnell einen Blackscreen geben, da sie abschaltet, damit sie nicht durch brennt. Nicht umsonst versucht Asus die Karte zur Zeit so günstig unters Volk zu werfen  Also wenn Du keine Wasserkühlung einbaust, lass die Finger davon 

Besser fährst Du mit der Sapphire R9 290 OC Vapor-X : https://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-x-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-04-40g-a1067162.html

Kostet weniger, ist schneller als die Asus R9 290x und drosselt nicht  Kannst auch noch einiges übertakten das  schöne Stück und wird dabei keine 80 Grad warm  Ohne weiteres OC wird sie sich  bei ca 72 bis 75 Grad einpendeln, mit weiterem OC bis ca 77 - 80 Grad


----------



## honmax (16. August 2014)

Appropo Wasserkühlung... ^^ Ein Grund warum ich zum Dark Rock Pro 3 gegriffen habe war, dass ich eig. éine Wasserkühlung wollte aber , wenn sollte es eine richtige und keine fertige sein , aber da dafür gerade kein Geld da ist habe ich mich erstmal für Luft Kühlung entschieden . Würde aber der Platz im 750D für eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung ausreichen also mit Ausgleichsbehälter Pumpe und allen Schläuchen ? Es sollte wenn dann später Graka und CPU gekühlt werden. Und wo kann ich mich da eigentlich schlau machen wie sowas alles funktioniert welche Marken gut sind etc. ? Und evt. wo ich mich da preislich einordnen kann habe bisher nur von ca 400€ gehört .


----------



## Erok (16. August 2014)

Hi 

über eine Wasserkühlung kannst Du Dich hier im Forum schlau machen : Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen

Das How To usw durch lesen, das bringt Dich schon um einiges Weiter.

Für die Grafikkarte und die CPU benötigst Du mindestens einen 360er Radiator, besser wären 2 x 240er Radiatoren. 

Preislich wirst Du hier bei ca 450 bis 500 Euro liegen. 105 Euro kostet der Kühler für die Grafikkarte, der Rest geht für CPU, Radiatoren, Ausgleichbehälter, Pumpe usw drauf.

Für das Geld kauf Dir lieber 2 dieser R9 290 Vapor - X  Es lohnt sich nicht wirklich am Ende 

Mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 bekommst Du die CPU beim gamen gut auf 4,6 bis 4,7 Ghz getaktet und kühl gehalten. Bei mir wird die CPU mit dem Dark Rock Pro 2 auf 4,7 Ghz ca 65 bis 68 Grad warm.

Mit Wasserkühlung wirst Du hier auch nicht sehr viel mehr reissen können. Vielleicht noch 4,8 od 4,9 Ghz und das dann bei ca 50 bis 55 Grad. Und auch nur dann , wenn die CPU überhaupt soweit mit geht. Und für diese 100 oder 200 Mhz die Du beim zocken sowieso nicht merken wirst, extra 400 Euro auf den Tisch legen ? Das würde ich mir doch genau überlegen, ob es das wert ist 

Ach ja, 2 Asus R9 290x DC II OC kannst Du im Crossfire so ziemlich vergessen. Bei mir drosselten sie sich nach nicht mal 5 Minuten unter Last. Die Abwärme ist mit Luftkühler bei der Karte nicht zu bekämpfen. Erst bei einem CoreClock von 950 Mhz und den MemoryClock auf 1250 Mhz gesenkt, blieben sie ca 45 Min stabil, danach drosselten sie schon wieder in BF 4 

Die beiden Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X habe ich auf 1085 Mhz Coreclock und 1420 Mhz Memoryclock übertaktet, und die erste, die heisser wird, hat dabei höchstens 84 Grad in BF 4  

Überleg es Dir also ganz genau was Du machst. Und wenn Wasserkühlung, solltest Du das von vorne herein gleich mit machen. Später nach rüsten ist immer etwas "zusammen gestückelt" 

Ich weiss, wie verführerisch die 50 Euro Cashback-Aktion für die Asus Radeon-Karten momentan ist, aber Du tust Dir damit keinen Gefallen, glaub mir  

Und solltest Du 2 Vapor-X Grafikkarten einbauen wollen, dann kannst Du zu diesem Netzteil hier greifen, mit dem ich meine auch betreibe : https://geizhals.de/enermax-revolution87-850w-atx-2-4-erv850awt-g-erv850ewt-g-a718284.html

Greetz Erok


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Eine fette Wasserkühlung lohnt bei der CPU eigentlich nicht.
Denn viel höher wirst du damit auch nicht takten können und ob du nun 4,5 oder 4,8GHz hast macht in der Praxis keinen Unterschied.


----------



## honmax (16. August 2014)

Okay danke für die Aufschlussreiche Antwort  Wasserkühlungen fand ich von dem Aussehen her halt immer sehr imposant und schön aber ich denke 500€ lass ich mir das dann doch nicht kosten ^^ Was ich noch Fragen wollte , woher holt der Vapor X eig. die bessere Kühlung raus im Gegensatz zur billigern Toxic Trix Edition , auch mit 3 Lüftern ? Aber das mit der zweiten Grafikkarte lässt mein Budget eh erstmal nicht zu ^^ , wobei ich irgendwann ja noch einen 27" BenQ mit holen wollte und evt Byerdynamic MX300 ^^ 
Ich will mich halt einfach jetzt mal von meinen 0815 System
Fx-4100 4ghz 
hd 7850 2gb 
16gb Ram keine ahnung welcher hersteller ( war ein billiger ebay PC )


----------



## Erok (16. August 2014)

Hi 

Hier mal ein Link zur Beschreibung des Vapor-X-Kühlers : Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC im Test

Dadurch dass er 2,5 Slots belegt im Gegensatz zum 2-Slot Kühler der Tri-X und dank der Backplate und weiteren Feinheiten des eigenen PCB, bleibt sie kühler  

Einen Beyerdynamic MX300 - Krampf solltest Du Dir nicht kaufen  Das Headset kostet 300 Euro, besteht aber aus dem Beyerdynamic DT 770 Kopfhörer, den es für 133 Euro zu kaufen gibt. Für die restlichen 167 Euro Differenz bekommst Du dann ein angebrachtes Mikrofon ? Und den Zusatz, daß es sich Gaming-Headset nennen darf ?  Das ist einfach überteuert das Teil.

Dazu machst Du besser eine Anfrage für Kopfhörer/Mikrofon/Soundkarte hier im Forum auf, samt Budget-Angabe : Sound + HiFi

Wichtig ist hier vor allem, daß man vorher dann mal probehören geht. Kannst Dich also schon mal schlau machen, wo es bei Dir ein HiFi-Geschäft in der Nähe gibt, die gute Kopfhörer verkaufen 
Im Sound-Forum empfehle ich Dir, Thallassa zu kontaktieren, bzw nach ihm zu rufen  Er hat in diesem Bereich richtig viel Ahnung und stellt Dir Fragen, auf die Du nie kommen würdest, und es Dir schwer fallen wird, sie zu beantworten. Aber so findest Du auf jedenfall den passenden Kopfhörer für Dich  

Das mit der zweiten Karte und dem Netzteil habe ich nur erwähnt, falls Du in den nächsten Wochen schon eine zweite Karte kaufen willst, bis Weihnachten ca. Dann würde es sich lohnen, jetzt das von mir erwähnte Netzteil zu kaufen, damit Du gleich gerüstet bist  Denn weder mit dem 550 Watt, noch mit dem 650 Watt DPP 10 kannst Du 2 Karten betreiben. Und das von mir empfohlene ist deswegen so "günstig" im Vergleich zum DPP 10 850 Watt, weil es sich zur Zeit im Abverkauf befindet, aber dennoch ein hervorragendes Netzteil ist, und dem DPP 10 kaum in etwas nach steht. Vor 3 Monaten kostete es ebenfalls noch um die 185 Euro 

Greetz Erok


----------

